# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  xin chỉ cách cài j2me vào eclipse

## yurycandy

mình có đọc mấy bài trên mạng nhưng không cài được bạn nào giúp mình cài j2me vào eclipse với
mình cám ơn !

----------


## victory355

Môn này mình cũng đang đau đầu nè bạn.

----------


## hangdambao00

mình chỉ hỏi cách cài thôi mà sao k ai giúp mình vậy

----------

